# Joe Johnson out 4-6 weeks w/ surgery



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

from twitter



> ZachKleinWSB Zach Klein
> Joe Johnson has loose parts in his elbow that need to be removed. Surgery by Dr. James Andrews will be done tomorrow. Out 4-6 weeks #Hawks


Its too bad it isn't for the year or Atlanta could have been in that position of being in the lottery while still having some talent on the roster. I realize how weird that sounds, but its pretty much the reality that thats the only way to improve for Atlanta.

tho actually. East is so bad. we would still probably make the playoffs.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Solid way to spend 120 million.

Seriously, that's going to come back and haunt the Hawks. That's the kind of money you pay LeBron James, not a overrated number two that pulls out his best Mo Williams every year in May.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

so far in this early season, we're barely getting "quality starter" out of our $120M man. disgraceful.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

It was time to pony up, let Joe walk, get a big man to revert Al back to his proper position and go from there. Hopefully at somepoint down the road land a legit number one and start to contend with the pieces in place.

Now they're stuck in mediocrity for two or three years and then they'll suck again. It's a shame.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

the hawks best chance to get really good is to have 1 or 2 12-win seasons.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

at least we didn't lose to the grizzlies. eh vanillaprice?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

ATLien said:


> at least we didn't lose to the grizzlies. eh vanillaprice?


:laugh:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

ATLien said:


> at least we didn't lose to the grizzlies. eh vanillaprice?


13-6 > 12-7 ya Basel.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Jordan Crawford is going to need to play well if we want to end this season as a top 4 seed. I wonder how this affects how we deal with the whole Jamal Crawford situation now. He becomes completely essential to our lineup, but he's not comfortable here without an extension. This is no reason to panic and pay him, but it also makes it a lot harder to move him for a different piece unless it helps fill the same void.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

:laugh:

4-1 record since Joe Johnson has been out. Of course I am laughing because you get the same damn results w/o having this overpaid fool out on the court.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Jordan Crawford gets a whopping zero minutes in a 16 point loss to San Antonio, even with Joe Johnson being out. Come on.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Its because this team ****ing sucks. Thats why. Ugh. When do pitchers and catchers report? Thank god the Falcons are doing well.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

In case you were wondering this team still ****ing sucks. Losing by 23 to Detroit is a joke.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Atlantas 2 foul rule has to be the dumbest **** in the history of dumb **** but at least Jeff Teague doesn't look completely useless tonight.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuude I might be going to see the Bucks play the Hawks on the 27th. Long story, may not happen though.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Definitely going to the game, that's whats up!

It isn't my first Bucks game, but it will be my first time seeing the Hawks play. It's going to be a ****ing blast, and I'm expecting a W with Jennings being injured.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Game was sweet, Hawks beat the Bucks by 15. Felt good to be surrounded by hometown fans in my Hawks shirt yelling for the Hawks as they blew out a Jennings-less Bucks team. Nobody played overly well, but everybody played pretty well.

I really think we need to run the offense through Horford more often, he was knocking down those post-corner jumpers like it was nothing. Bogut just wouldn't/couldn't extend out on him.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

GregOden said:


> Game was sweet, Hawks beat the Bucks by 15. Felt good to be surrounded by hometown fans in my Hawks shirt yelling for the Hawks as they blew out a Jennings-less Bucks team. Nobody played overly well, but everybody played pretty well.
> 
> *I really think we need to run the offense through Horford more often*, he was knocking down those post-corner jumpers like it was nothing. Bogut just wouldn't/couldn't extend out on him.


Thank you.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah, it was pretty odd how easily Horford was scoring on Bogut. Almost none of them were post scores either, that post corner jumper was money. I can see why we can't beat teams with legit big guys, though. We have no post game.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Joe Johnson back at SF?*

It is just me or Joe Johnson looks, at least stat-wise, better when playing SF than SG?


----------

